# KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O*
































Building Name: *Highwealth - The New Wave (BoAi Champs) *

Native Name: 興富發 博愛香榭

Street Address: *No.322, Bo’ai 2nd Rd., Kaohsiung City*



Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.663774, 120.303399 *


City:* Kaohsiung * 

Country: *Taiwan* 


Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*


Heights-- *108m*


Current Building Status : *T/O*


Construction Dates--

started: *2017*
will be finished in *2021*


Above ground floors: *28*
Basement floors:* 7*


Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage* *(B1~B7)*













Leo214, taiwan city forum




















a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O* 

2020.10.18









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O* 

2020.11.14










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O* 

2020.11.28











Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O* 

2020.12.13











a1818da , taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O* 

興富發 博愛香榭

2021.02.21










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | The New Wave (BoAi Champs) | 108m | 354ft | 28 fl | T/O*

興富發 博愛香榭 

2021.03.20










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Times Regal Tower + BoAi Champs *

2021.03.27










興富發 時代富豪+博愛香榭
Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

